# DWC Problems please add coments



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Started a house back in autum,

Tex guys ran in did a double load in one day prime and tex wet angles the next day and I had to turn up heat

4 houses later and same routine, top angle shrunk,

DWC walks in and it takes me days to pull houses back, knowing the Tex dudes blew the place with heat turned of to spray farther

mud is baked from the cold so it wont sand right

Still cant talk to dwc that it aint my fault,

I did have a bad sand job using a hologen and now see with LED thing is mud wont sand good from cold DWC still dont listen,


I got a hold back tex guys none, got fix days on a top angle I got nothing to do with and walls that got cold....

after the weather got cold tex guys flash out 2 living room Ceilings



what would you do or say,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Started a house back in autum,
> 
> Tex guys ran in did a double load in one day prime and tex wet angles the next day and I had to turn up heat
> 
> ...


WHY! Should you half to explain anything to the DWC? He himself should know what the deal is!!! He's the DRYWALL CONTRACTOR!! 

RIGHT?:blink:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've dealt with a similar situation before years ago. They were putting up a really thick/loose fog coat, and turning around a couple hours later to do a knockdown. All that moisture just destroyed my work, and I was blamed. Luckily I had another house I was just finishing up so I took video after I was finished, and kept stopping in the next day to document what the sprayers were doing. It was a covert operation no one knew I was doing it, I wanted to make sure they did it the same way as usual. That one had the same issue also so the next day I presented the footage and told the DWC to pound sand up his a$$, and pay me my money lol.....aw the memories


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> WHY! Should you half to explain anything to the DWC? He himself should know what the deal is!!! He's the DRYWALL CONTRACTOR!!
> 
> RIGHT?:blink:


sh8t moore that is just it


thought of chasing him outta town for that


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I've dealt with a similar situation before years ago. They were putting up a really thick/loose fog coat, and turning around a couple hours later to do a knockdown. All that moisture just destroyed my work, and I was blamed. Luckily I had another house I was just finishing up so I took video after I was finished, and kept stopping in the next day to document what the sprayers were doing. It was a covert operation no one knew I was doing it, I wanted to make sure they did it the same way as usual. That one had the same issue also so the next day I presented the footage and told the DWC to pound sand up his a$$, and pay me my money lol.....aw the memories


 yeah hear ya coulda put him in a sling, thing is I told him my patience ran out, my mud does not sand right


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks calmed me down


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you saying that tex guys shouldn't prime and texture in the same hour?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a site manager phoning me 2 c when i was going back 2 a house after the tapes were on!
Need it done bla bla,told him it was going 2 be 2 weeks before i could box it as there was no heat or power!:yes:
Not best pleased, but i told him i have been doing this job long enough 2 no that the filler under the tapes wont b dry and he can go f*ck himself if he thinks i am going 2 push on a house and for it 2 all shrink back after!!
Then i would b 2 blame!:furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> Are you saying that tex guys shouldn't prime and texture in the same hour?



not if they turn the heat
off


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I had a site manager phoning me 2 c when i was going back 2 a house after the tapes were on!
> Need it done bla bla,told him it was going 2 be 2 weeks before i could box it as there was no heat or power!:yes:
> Not best pleased, but i told him i have been doing this job long enough 2 no that the filler under the tapes wont b dry and he can go f*ck himself if he thinks i am going 2 push on a house and for it 2 all shrink back after!!
> Then i would b 2 blame!:furious:


call ur local pals and ask them if they wanna tune the disco dancer up


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I had a site manager phoning me 2 c when i was going back 2 a house after the tapes were on!
> Need it done bla bla,told him it was going 2 be 2 weeks before i could box it as there was no heat or power!:yes:
> Not best pleased, but i told him i have been doing this job long enough 2 no that the filler under the tapes wont b dry and he can go f*ck himself if he thinks i am going 2 push on a house and for it 2 all shrink back after!!
> Then i would b 2 blame!:furious:


You don't want to hear this!!! HOT MUD!:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> You don't want to hear this!!! HOT MUD!:whistling2:


It was massive Moore and if u push on with hotmud u can still get the tram lines after it drys out!:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

job done now cost me 5 hours extra, left the company


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> Are you saying that tex guys shouldn't prime and texture in the same hour?


Have U ever gone Hunting with a bowl and spoon....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> left the company


I'm looking for a partner ! :whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> job done now cost me 5 hours extra, left the company


 The job I am on just cost me about that. The new a taper i hired jacked up the heat full blast causing every top angle to crack. Thing that pisses me off is everything including bathrooms get crown. Nothing like a do over on closets and utilty rooms.:furious:
Hes a good taper so he aint gettin fired but he will be getting the xmas bone not bonus.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Came across this looking up the 2013 tax laws. 


A Contractors story. 

The Four Levels of Owning your own construction company. 

Number One - What contractors want to hear

Number Two - What contractors want to believe

Number Three - Everything else

Number Four - Truth

A Story To Illustrate The Four Levels

What Contractors Want To Hear - One evening after work a group of contractors met at the Contractor Business Round Table which is the neighborhood tavern with a round table, pitcher of beer and four contractors. They talked about how tough it is to get profitable jobs no matter what the economy is like. When times are good it is hard to find employees, when times are tough the phone doesn't ring. Everyone agreed there was nothing anyone could do about it.

What Contractors Want To Believe - A short while later they talked about making money and agreed that really big contractors make most of the money and little contractors were doomed to struggle.

Everything Else - One of the contractors suggested maybe they could ask one of the larger more profitable contractors and find out what they did that made the difference. This of course made the other contractors a bit uncomfortable. Then it happened and they all heard and felt the dreaded Snap-Crackle-Pop! The contractor who suggested asking for help experienced a paradigm shift and broke through to the other side. This contractor began leveling up! Suddenly they all remembered what that The Contractors Accountant, Randal DeHart, had said about leveling up. "As you develop your Business Strategy your income is likely to increase. The impact on your friends will not be pleasant as you will be proving that good people can win in the construction game by playing it with high moral and ethical standards and the willingness to try something different."

Truth - Is whatever you believe and you will look for evidence to support your truth. Part of my truth comes from some of the writings of Og Mandino.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm looking for a partner ! :whistling2:


Well I half to let out a secret Moe, I tryed running apladaves tools, not good at all, yep the guy I least wanted to see or hear, can see tho tape techs cfs could make life easy


----------

